# Feeding and care instruction



## marielong46 (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm new to pigeon rescue and would very much like to find a mentor to help me learn more about the care and feeding of pigeons in a hands-on way. I found one pigeon whom I thought was getting better and better -- got back to flying -- and then died after three weeks. Another I found the other day, turned out to be a baby, whom I took to a rehab person 50 miles away. (She did not have the time to instruct.) I need instruction and would be willing to travel to get it. I live in Northwest Indiana.
Thanks,
Marie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for wanting to help pigeons.

You can learn alot here.

Here is the first and foremost link to follow when you have found a sick/starving or injured pigeon:

Stabilizing a bird: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html

Next is making sure the bird eats, as many times a bird will die of starvation long before it dies of what is ailing it. They stop eating often times when sick. so then we either hand feed and then get it to eat on its own.

Then its time to figure out what exactly is wrong with the bird, and we can help determine that.

Every forum has quite a few sticky threads you can read, just pick thru them and pick the ones you are interested in, also you can use our search engine to find topics of interest.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think it's great that you want to be able to do more. Stick around, read other peoples posts and you will learn a lot here. Don't be afraid to ask questions. You will also need to pick up a few medications that are commonly used for the usual ailments. Soon you will be able to tell if a pigeon is sick and what to treat with. You can get a lot of help here.
By the way, welcome to pigeon talk. Nice to get to know you.


----------

